# NGD - Siggery custom 7 FF | Pics & clip



## GTailly (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello people,

To those of you who might already know, I received the custom guitar I had ordered from Marty Siggery few months ago.

No talking right now though, here are some pictures of it. 










































































Here are the specs:
7 string fanned fret 27' - 25.5'
Body woods: Ash body with ebony top 
Ebony plated headstock 
Ivoroid binding on body, neck and headstock
7 piece neck bolt-on construction
Wenge neck with two maple stripes and one black limba stripe
Side full-fret rectangles. No inlays on fretboard
Ebony fretboard
Fender schaller locking tuners
Siggery custom pickups
1 volume 1 tone 3 way switch
Siggery custom bridge
Black hardware
Entirely tung oiled
Dunlop strap locks


First of all, please keep away from that BM replicas kind of debate. With this guitar, I was not going for a "cheaper" BM. I am more than aware of their cost and I truly respect Doug's work. I simply love the aesthetics of BM's and I felt going for a custom guitar was a good way to incorporate them. So, long story short, I was not expecting to get a real BM and this will never be one. 

Now let's move to talking.

As far as completely custom guitar, I must say this is my first experience. I previously owned two Carvins (DC127 and DC727) which are semi-custom made but this was a brand new world for me.

Working with Marty was a real pleasure. Very polite man and really nice to talk with. Even though the latest months have been more than busy for him, he always found time to reply to my e-mails.

I would like to talk much about the guitar but, to be honest, this is simply the best instrument I have ever played. The guitar itself has an amazing and very acoustic tone. You can feel your strings ringing through the entire body and the frequencies are just perfectly balanced to my ears.

The neck also feels so natural. Much flatter than all my Carvins and not too thin. It just fits perfectly in my hand.
This also was my first fanned fret guitar and I must admit it feels really natural. I was totally comfortable at the second I started to play it.

The bridge is Marty's custom one and I love it. It feels really soft under your hand and you can barely notice it when you play.

I was also really impressed by the pickups. They sound really tight and are not too high output. They have a very balanced sound and just got that little "twang" to them.

Overall, I am more than happy with the guitar and I recommend Marty to everyone.

If you have any questions feel free to ask them as I don't really feel like writing a whole book.

Here is a short clip of it so you guys can get an idea of the sound.

http://soundcloud.com/atarax-i-a/siggery-custpm-7-ff-demo


Enjoy!


----------



## GTailly (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are the other pictures.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 16, 2012)

Good lord. That is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Mitochondria (Aug 16, 2012)

I friggin love it. I can not wait for mine to get finished. Congrats man.

But dude. Those are not sperzel tuners. Just noticed that. Was that intended?


----------



## GTailly (Aug 16, 2012)

Oups. I forgot to correct that in the specs. I changed at the last minute. My bad.

There it is, corrected.


----------



## Kro497 (Aug 16, 2012)

That's really awesome. Nice wood choice, dude.


----------



## F0rte (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been waiting patiently for this NGD thread over the past couple of days since you received it...
Absolutely STUNNING guitar. I can't express how happy I am for you. The review just made me even more excited for mine than I already am, which I didn't even think was possible!

The clip sounds sick, and I love the tone. The cleans also sound incredible to say the least. Hope to one day get the chance to try that baby out!

Also, fucking classy choice of woods 

Cheers!


----------



## ECGuitars (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great! Other than that the binding seems a little rough around the fretboard and headstock..


----------



## SiggyCertified (Aug 16, 2012)

Really... really... beautiful.


----------



## Purelojik (Aug 16, 2012)

fuck me thats hot


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely construction on that man, sounds great too, everything looks as good as it sounds


----------



## mphsc (Aug 16, 2012)

looks nice man, about to listen..


----------



## Koop (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my, that's outstanding. I was going to order a Siggery last year, but didn't do it for some reason... Fuck, now I regret it.
Anyway, HNGD! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 17, 2012)

I saw this via the Siggery facebook page - love it beyond belief!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 17, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous. Love the shit out of it.


----------



## mcd (Aug 17, 2012)

when did jesus become a luthier? That thing is heavenly! HNGD


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh my god! That's beautiful!! I'm not going to buy a custom guitar now, but I think I'll ask Siggery for a quote! I love that shape of body and headstock! I only had neck-thru guitars in my life (except for my shitty/practice Squier) but i think that joint it's extremely comfortable for sweepy solos. I want to try a fanned fret. Everybody's got one says that they are comfortable but I never tried one!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats dude!! Turned out amazing and great to see Siggery getting guitars out. Whats the neck wood in the middle? Wouldn't that make it a 7 piece neck?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks really sweet! Congrats!


----------



## AndreasD (Aug 17, 2012)

That looks amazing! HNGD


----------



## MrYakob (Aug 17, 2012)

I love those big binding side fret markers, such a brilliant idea!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 17, 2012)

Whew, that thing is badass! Congrats man, it came out great!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 17, 2012)

That is just so so SO sweet. HNGD dude! 

I'm really happy to hear you like the pickups as I've opted for some of his customs as well. The routes look pretty tight though, do you think you could fit a set of slanted BKP's without enlarging them? I'm not planning on swapping them, but it would be nice to know that the option is there.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW !! That looks absolutely amazing !!!

Congrats dude


----------



## Amonihil (Aug 17, 2012)

Holy shit! Them side-blocks things makes it 20% more badass 
HNGD!


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 17, 2012)

Why are there not more ebony tops on guitars? Yours looks amazing!


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 17, 2012)

Ebony tops look good, but I don't know to what point they make a guitar bright, and this might not suit people not into that djent stuff very much.


----------



## Pushingink (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks beautiful!!! Very happy for you.
Enjoy


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 17, 2012)

That's amazing. I wish I had one.


----------



## Blackheim (Aug 17, 2012)

Whoa nice guitar! I cannot wait for mine, they are going to be almost twins!!


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, I love the wood combinations and the side of the neck! Contrats!


----------



## animalwithin (Aug 17, 2012)

That neck is pure sex from top to bottom! Guitar is beautiful man and sounds great, congrats. Can't wait to get my Siggery!!


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful... How much did that cost you, if it's not too rude to ask?


----------



## mphsc (Aug 17, 2012)

^ it is. 

Did you request the input jack to be in that location or it that standard?


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 17, 2012)

I really, really like it. Congrats!


----------



## Underworld (Aug 18, 2012)

Turned out awesome man! I want to have sex with that neck!


----------



## Nicki (Aug 18, 2012)

That thing looks slick. congrats.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 18, 2012)

BillyMayze said:


> I love those big binding side fret markers, such a brilliant idea!


+1 

What's the bridge plate made out of?

Ray


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 18, 2012)

ECGuitars said:


> Looks great! Other than that the binding seems a little rough around the fretboard and headstock..


 


Congrats on your guitar man, I'm equally happy to see you've gotten it and depressed that I'm still in for a wait.  How does it smell, like....awesome? Those inlays are really, really, really cool. And maybe I missed it, but I don't see Siggery's logo on it anywhere...back of the body maybe?


----------



## Aurochs34 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow. Awesome guitar, man! Congrats!


----------



## ikarus (Aug 18, 2012)

happy NGD, dude!


----------



## GTailly (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Thank you really much for all the kind words! 

Sorry for not replying earlier, I was spending time with the lady for the last few days. 

To answer a few of your questions here we go. 



drawnacrol said:


> Congrats dude!! Turned out amazing and great to see Siggery getting guitars out. Whats the neck wood in the middle? Wouldn't that make it a 7 piece neck?



Yes I am sorry. I just forgot to add it to the updated specs. The middle stripe is a black limba stripe. 



WiseSplinter said:


> That is just so so SO sweet. HNGD dude!
> 
> I'm really happy to hear you like the pickups as I've opted for some of his customs as well. The routes look pretty tight though, do you think you could fit a set of slanted BKP's without enlarging them? I'm not planning on swapping them, but it would be nice to know that the option is there.



I actually can't really answer you on this one mate. My opinion is that it would be possible but again I should ask Marty about it if I ever think about swapping the pickups. Maybe e-mail him for an answer?



Andromalia said:


> Ebony tops look good, but I don't know to what point they make a guitar bright, and this might not suit people not into that djent stuff very much.



To my ear, ebony does have a big impact on the balance of the sound of the guitar. It really adds some clarity and brightness to the tone among the ash and the wenge.
I am personnally not that big of a "djent" player but I prefer a more death/prog approach. I can really get the tones I love from it.
The actual rhythm in the soundclip is an axe-fx patch using a peavey 5150 a little 808 boost in front of it and a bit of gating. Everything through a 4x12 V30 cabinet. I added a bit of "air" to the cab just to give it a slightly more old school sound.



mphsc said:


> Did you request the input jack to be in that location or it that standard?



Yes I requested it. I find it really benefits for live playing as I do not have a wireless unit.



ElRay said:


> What's the bridge plate made out of?
> 
> Ray



This is a really good question. I will ask Marty about it.



Vicious7 said:


> Congrats on your guitar man, I'm equally happy to see you've gotten it and depressed that I'm still in for a wait.  How does it smell, like....awesome? Those inlays are really, really, really cool. And maybe I missed it, but I don't see Siggery's logo on it anywhere...back of the body maybe?



It does not have any Siggery logo on it unfortunately. I did not mention I wanted one. It has been a while since I saw Marty putting logos on his guitars actually... Don't even know if he still does it.

And the guitar smeels awesome  .


Feel free to ask any other questions you guys might have!


----------



## Ayo7e (Aug 18, 2012)

It looks beautiful!

This wait is killing me...


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow man! That thing is gorgeous! The neck on that thing looks freaking amazing as well! Your clips sound great, especially the clean parts. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 18, 2012)

Very nice. Is it nice to play too?


----------



## SuRTiFy (Aug 18, 2012)

Dats nice! Looks exactly like a Black Machine.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 18, 2012)

^ Without a doubt, the best guitar I have played in my life. 

@Ayo7e, thanks man! The wait will be well worth it. 

@geeman8, thanks dude. The rhythm patch was more of a test than anything else though. I will tweak way better tones as I get used more to the guitar response.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 18, 2012)

Those straplocks? I've seen them in many BM! What type are they? I think I'll ask for a quote about a simil-B7


----------



## GTailly (Aug 18, 2012)

Those are Dunlop strap locks Dunlop Dual-Design Straplok System | Musician's Friend

The part with the screw is entirely put in the body though.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks man  Nice axe!


----------



## GTailly (Aug 18, 2012)

I got asked previously about the bridge base plate material and here is Marty's answer to that: "My bridge base plates are always rolled aluminum or mild steel. "


----------



## Tordah (Aug 18, 2012)

That looks unbelievably gorgeous.

Contemplating getting a student loan for next year of university just to spend on this.

You're only young once, right? But stupid always, I guess.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Aug 20, 2012)

Damn!

That's all I have to say. Happy NGD.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## TGN (Aug 20, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful guitar.


----------



## TGN (Aug 20, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful guitar.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 20, 2012)

WOW! congratulations on owning such a beautiful guitar! I am gasing so hard for this!


----------



## spirit_crusherITA (Aug 21, 2012)

holy shit! I found a used siggery Deimos like yours but with a different headstock...I think I'm buying it after seeing this beauty :O
Just one thing: how's the action on the fanned fretboard?


----------



## petereanima (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratas mate, very sexy!



LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I'm not going to buy a custom guitar now, but I think I'll ask Siggery for a quote!



Yeah man, luthiers LOVE to work out quotes for people who don't intend to buy a guitar anyway.


----------



## GTailly (Aug 21, 2012)

^ 

@spirit_crusherITA, the action is medium-low because I asked it to be as such. 


Thanks guys for all the great comments.


----------



## JoSeven (Aug 25, 2012)

Anything negative about it? There must be something?


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 26, 2012)

Where is the perpendicular fret? Is it the third? I love how it's so high up on the neck, first time I've seen that on a fanned instrument!


----------



## Christian Noir (Sep 27, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Where is the perpendicular fret? Is it the third? I love how it's so high up on the neck, first time I've seen that on a fanned instrument!



Probably makes it easier to play chords lower on the neck. I'd think it probably doesn't give you many drawbacks, unless you do complex chords on the higher frets on the low strings... or like to solo in the same region a lot... probably not a huge deal and the pros probably outweigh the cons for most players I'm guessing.

Making a higher fret the center would make the nut angle more extreme, which I think would be super bothersome!


----------



## TIBrent (Sep 27, 2012)

Man that is one BITCHIN piece of gaboon ebony! DAYUM BOYEEE! Great geetar sir!
-Brent


----------



## GTailly (Sep 27, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Where is the perpendicular fret? Is it the third? I love how it's so high up on the neck, first time I've seen that on a fanned instrument!




The guitar is at my tech's place at the moment so I can't really tell you perfectly from the pictures but it looks to me that it'd the fourth. I will make sure when I get the guitar back. 


@TIBrent, Thank you man. I absolutely love it.


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 1, 2012)

fuuuuck yes!! such an awesome axe! Really love the combination of woods in the neck!


----------



## GTailly (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 1, 2012)

Serious sex! Nice and clean. Has a nice organic look to it. Major Congrats!


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, this thing is so sick! Definitely dig the BM feel, but I like that neck a whole lot more!


----------



## GTailly (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks to both of you guys. 

@Splinterhead, definitely went for something with a more organic vibe to it as well. It inspires me more.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 2, 2012)

Amonihil said:


> Holy shit! Them side-blocks things makes it 20% more badass
> HNGD!



This...

That guitar is awesome.


----------



## GTailly (Oct 2, 2012)

^  Thank you man!
It really helps to know where you are on the fretboard when the lighting of some venues is simply aweful haha!


----------



## LIPCoelhoq (Feb 21, 2013)

love it. how does it perform? still amazing? any problems with it?


----------



## dwizted (Aug 18, 2014)

Necro bump but I ordered one a few months back becouse of this post. That thing is sexy as hell...


----------

